# home brewed lures?



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

Anyone know how to make plugs with wire innards, or if there's a site that does?


----------



## crazyjohnsmojos (May 12, 2005)

I dont know how to make plugs. only jigs and mojos and parachute rigs. on noreast.com they place on there on lure and plug making. lot of info on that site. them guys up north make some sweet wooden plugs. john


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

google tackleunderground they have some nice lures on there


----------



## chubsdad (Sep 22, 2006)

*plugs wood*

theres alot of nice wood builders up here (mass)and most are very helpful on getting you started. send me a pm and ill get you in touch with a few of my buddys that are great plug builders


----------



## sinker man (Jun 16, 2006)

Stripers on line AKA SurfTalk has some good builders but you need to take it slow and do your research or they might get a little steamed about somebody just starting trying to compete with them for plug sales. I don't know why they post the info if they don't want it to become common knowledge but I have seen them gang up on a couple of overly enthusiastic newbies that posted question after question. Fair warning aside they seem to be great folks with a common goal... to build the best plugs they possibly can. AL


----------



## Cor (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm new here, hence the belated reply.

I have made my own plugs mainly from PVC for a number of years and use lead and wire inside.

Not sure what you want to know but ask if I can help.


----------



## Shoebag22 (Jun 17, 2004)

njtackle.com

http://www.njtackle.com/shop/produc...-steel-wire&cName=plug-building-supplies-wire

how fancy do you want to get... if you are fishing for blues and stripers, just go to home depot and get the largest dowel that they have... it will be about the size around of touching your index and thumb together... cut the dowel to whatever length and drill a hole all the way through...

you just made an 8 dollar plug for 30 cents.


----------



## gundalba (Oct 29, 2006)

chilehead2 said:


> Anyone know how to make plugs with wire innards, or if there's a site that does?


Never built one but been looking into it with some interest.
What I found so far is that generally you would need;

- Mini lathe
- AYC (Alaskan Yellow Cedar - its dense grain and buoyancy makes it a favored choice, dust from it can be harmfull though)
- 1/16" Stainless Steel welding wire (cheap! )
- Brass Gromets
- Good quality swivel
- VMC treble hook
- Spray Paints
- Two part epoxy (coating)
- Boiled linseed oil (for sealing the wood. Caution, vapor can be VERY flammerble)

Through driling can be a bit tricky it seems, seen people using either lathe or bench drrill w/ jig.
Though most tricky part seems to be making them to move in desired way. This seems to be the part where you need to build some experiences.

Hope this helps....


----------



## gundalba (Oct 29, 2006)

P.S. Oh, for weighing the plug(shot), they mostly seem to use 1/4" lead, either melt and form a desired shape. Position and weight of shots seems to be closely guarded or needs to be tested for each type and size of plugs???
Metal lipped swimmers seems to be quite tricky and not sure on details...


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

PM me in about a week and a half,


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Heck yes to the wooden dowels. I've made plenty of striper plugs, while I haven't had em deal with toothy fishes yet I've bounced 'em off plenty of rocks and dam faces and they hold up great. I haven't done research online or anything but......I'll cut the dowel to desired length, then split in half lengthwise.....Bore out a little channel for the wire, bore out a bigger hole in the back to fill in with lead, apply wire and lead, put lure back together with Devcon2, let dry, paint, apply final coat of the clear 5 minute Devcon2 and you've got a lure ready to fish. I'll do rough shaping of the thing with a scroll saw. I don't make a whole lot of plugs, my specialty's smaller topwaters and crankbaits but my plugs have done well. Tail weight it of course, this'll make it cast great and zig-zag.


----------



## Salty Dog (Aug 11, 2006)

Im doing up some striper plugs now, Ill post a pic Monday or Tuesday got them shaped, weighted, drilled eye sockets, an will post befor painting. they are DRYING sealed them Friday.
GOOD LUCK GOOD PLUGGN


----------



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

*thank you*

Well, I appreciate all the replies and the thoughtfullness that went into them. Cant wait to sling some string with some of my own wood .


----------



## Bodega Bay Lures (Nov 19, 2006)

*Here's Some through wired lures*


----------



## Cor (Oct 6, 2006)

Beautiful works of art!


----------



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

*plugs*

wowy zowy, great looking lures, tnx fer posting 'em BBL


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

HOT!  lookin lures almost thought they were getting ready to swim away.  
great paintjob.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I wanted to bite that plug and I ain't even a feesh ... I think.

great job !


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

How about some online sites. if you dont want to post here please pm them to me please.


----------



## xfreemanx (Oct 26, 2006)

This one is my first DIY plug. Havent tried it on saltwater yet but it sure did work on Bass.










Guess what material it was made of?

Toothbrush handle! 

Btw, I will be in Tampa next week. First time to visit the place. I wonder if theres a nearby pier from my hotel, along Westshore. Any tips and directions?


----------



## Cor (Oct 6, 2006)

It's great to catch a fish on a lure and/or rod you make yourself! Congrats.


----------



## dstealinghome (Sep 24, 2005)

reddington pier gulfbeaches snook should be there let us know


----------

